# Sending Oris in for Repairs



## Watch Crazy (Aug 13, 2009)

Had to send my Meistertaucher in for repairs, the crown and stem came out. I had all of the parts, but due to Oris's refusal to work with qualified watchmakers (I literally have Stoll Watch within 1.25 miles from my house), I had to send to Mass. Has anyone else had experience with Oris's service center for this type of repair? Any thoughts on cost or time for repair?

Thanks, going to miss my watch while it is gone. I would wear it during my workouts.









Watch Crazy


----------



## ljb187 (Nov 6, 2009)

I've used The Watchmaker twice and found they provided excellent service, superior communication and reasonable turnaround times. Nothing too recent but based on past experiences I'd use them again. If you do opt to send your watch to them please post a review - I'd be curious to see how things are going.


----------



## Watch Crazy (Aug 13, 2009)

ljb187 said:


> I've used The Watchmaker twice and found they provided excellent service, superior communication and reasonable turnaround times. Nothing too recent but based on past experiences I'd use them again. If you do opt to send your watch to them please post a review - I'd be curious to see how things are going.


Thanks for the information. I did send the watch yesterday. I will post my experience.


----------



## Scotes (Nov 2, 2011)

I recently had The Watchmaker in Mass. service my XXL Worldtimer... price was reasonable though it took about 10 weeks. That said when I got it back the main and sub-dials were off by two minutes - they were spot on before sending it in. I've already sent it back to them once to correct and I got it back exactly the same way last Friday. Have to email them again and send it back again... very frustrating and not cheap....


----------



## Carl Steffens (Nov 20, 2008)

It's posts like the one above me that freak me out. My Titan has a stripped crown/tube and needs to go in for non-warranty work. But, if this place is doing mediocre work, I just assume spend the extra money and send it to Switzerland. I don't care if it takes a while. I do care that it comes back in great shape. It doesn't matter to me if the price is "reasonable" if their attention to detail is poor. I am sure Oris headquarters would like to hear it if their only US repair facility is doing less than stellar work. You should let Oris know about your experience.


----------



## Madmartigan (Jul 2, 2009)

I recently had to send in my World Timer to the repair center in Mass. While putting it on one morning, it slipped off my wrist and landed face down on my hard wood floor. It completely shattered the crystal and knocked off both of the watch hands. 

They removed the entire movement (to check for shards of glass), reattached the hands and replaced the crystal. Turnaround time was about 10 weeks, but the watch looks as good as new (it was in bad shape, trust me). They were also very prompt with any inquiries I had via email.

Overall, a good experience and I would recommend them.


----------



## Watch Crazy (Aug 13, 2009)

*FOLLOW-UP:* Just got the quote for service. The quote includes full maintenance service, the repair, and replacing the scratched bezel. Total is a little over $450.00, including return shipping costs. About what I expected. I've had watch for about 3 years and I purchased it used, so it probably does need the full service. I will let you length of time. I appreciate everyone's input.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

I am curious, is the watch only three years old or is that the time you have had it? In a well sealed watch with new oils, I'd say five years would be good.

Just curious,

Dan


----------



## Watch Crazy (Aug 13, 2009)

D N Ravenna,

I've had the watch for about 3 years. It is an older model, my guess it is about 7 years old. 


Watch Crazy


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

Watch Crazy said:


> D N Ravenna,
> 
> I've had the watch for about 3 years. It is an older model, my guess it is about 7 years old.
> 
> Watch Crazy


Then perhaps a service is in order.

I am always trying to gather data on servicing. I have numerous watches I am sure will need it once I send them in. But I try not to unless they really need it.

Thanks for the reply,

Dan


----------



## Carl Steffens (Nov 20, 2008)

Keep this thread going. I would love to hear more experiences with them lately. I need some service and want to hear as many stories as possible.


----------



## drthmaul (Sep 26, 2011)

Good info. I purchased an F1 Williams Day Date from The Watchseller a short while back. It arrived in great shape and it still is. Now I'm just curious where would be the best place to send for service sometime down the road.


----------



## Chris Hohne (May 1, 2005)

Any competent watchmaker can service the ETA movement. I use a local watchmaker for all my service needs.

Chris


----------



## Dwelch83 (Jul 7, 2011)

IF it were me I would hunt down someone cheaper online. I know it's tough finding a competent watchmaker nowadays but I couldn't stomach spending $450 for a service on a movement I can buy brand new from ofrei for $160. 

Seems a lot of bigger shops charge the big bucks because labor wise it takes just as long to service an eta as it does for example a Rolex. But the shop knows they can charge $800 for a Rolex service so why even bother with lower end movements unless they can make a big profit on that as well.


----------



## Carl Steffens (Nov 20, 2008)

Well, for servicing, yes, I am sure any competent watch maker could do that. But, like in my case, my crown/crown tube has stripped so it won't screw down and the guy I have used in the past says he won't even look at it because he cannot get the parts from Oris. He says I have to send it to the official repair shop. That kind of drives me nuts, so I have been dragging my feet to get it fixed.


----------



## dklaiman (Mar 29, 2007)

I just sent my older Oris into an AD for service. The AD is a sponsor of a different site. The turnaround time is still around 10 weeks--I was given an estimated completion date of 5/28, but the price was lower than the $450 referenced above. 

I don't know if I'm allowed to mention the AD, so PM me if you want details.


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

This is the nth case I've seen about an Oris diver with a stripped crown tube. Makes me ever so glad I flipped my TT1 before it suffered a similar fate. Oris makes lovely watches, but in terms of crown tube reliability, it would appear only TAG Heuer does a worse job.


----------



## rlarsen462 (Feb 25, 2012)

gerrylb said:


> This is the nth case I've seen about an Oris diver with a stripped crown tube. Makes me ever so glad I flipped my TT1 before it suffered a similar fate. Oris makes lovely watches, but in terms of crown tube reliability, it would appear only TAG Heuer does a worse job.


Possibly why they switched to the "quick lock" kind of system they have on the BC4 range.


----------



## DucatiRdr (Mar 25, 2012)

New member here, first post so bear with me.

I work about 3 miles from The Watchmaker, which is where I purchased my first Oris about 3 weeks ago, a TT1. Love the watch and appreciate the personal touch of the staff at The Watchmaker. I have had them do work on other pieces without issue. Small place + personal service = long waits.


----------



## D N Ravenna (Apr 30, 2005)

gerrylb said:


> This is the nth case I've seen about an Oris diver with a stripped crown tube. Makes me ever so glad I flipped my TT1 before it suffered a similar fate. Oris makes lovely watches, but in terms of crown tube reliability, it would appear only TAG Heuer does a worse job.


Not sure what the deal is. I have an almost equal number of Rolex/Omega/Sinn/Oris with threaded crown/tube assemblies. I treat all the same and I have yet to strip one thread. As far as I can tell, they are identical, although I imagine they are not.

Best regards,
Dan


----------



## Bothellguy (Mar 22, 2012)

I have an Oris Big Crown Chrono with a Valjoux 7750 in it (though branded by Oris), and I have to hand wind it to keep it going. My research showed the same thing, that the only place Oris okays for replair in the shop in Mass. After reading through this thread, I've decided to take it to my local guy, who's been doing watches for 30 years. I know he can do it, and it'll be reasonable.


----------



## MTPeters3 (Dec 31, 2012)

I know this is an old thread but I figued I'll share my recent experience with The Watchmaker, the Oris repair location for the US. I have an Oris Atelier Skeleton that I bought in 2010 and recently stopped working when I wind it. It's also a watch I wear fairly often so the case and band are worn. I got a quote of $600 for the full repairs including the full servicing, replacement parts, a new strap and an additional 12 month warranty on top of the 12 mo they already offer. I opted out of that, so the estimate is $550 now, which although it seems a bit steep, does include parts and a new strap. I haven't received the watch back yet so I can't speak to the quality of work yet, but the pricing seems to be in the range of what I'd expect, and they've been very good with e-mail communication so far.


----------



## DucatiRdr (Mar 25, 2012)

Dave and the crew at The Watchmaker are top notch. I trust them with all of my watches. Fast, cheap or good. Pick two.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

DucatiRdr said:


> Dave and the crew at The Watchmaker are too notch. I trust them with all of my watches. Fast, cheap or good. Pick two.


Fair is what I call The Watchmaker - not fair as in mediocre but fair as in doing a great job at a reasonable price in a decent amount of time.  I had The Watchmaker repair a Glycine Combat 7 that I used to own and they did a great job at a reasonable price. It took them a month but that didn't bother me. They called me when they received it, when they assessed what repairs were required and when they shipped it back out to me. I will always use The Watchmaker to make my watch repairs.


----------



## Southpawp (Jun 10, 2016)

Hoping to revive this seemingly dated thread. Trying to understand what I can expect from a full 'maintenance service' from The Watchmaker (I live in MA) vs. elsewhere (can I send to Oris direct, should I?) as well as what others think is either possible a/o reasonable. I've got a Williams F1 day date purchased new in '09 (sorry I don't know the ref #). I've worn it as my daily driver (no pun intended) ever since so not surprised the crown came off and it's fairly banged up after ~7 years use/abuse. 

With crown replacement (I still have the crown but it must be stripped) and a full service can/will the dings in the bezel be removed? Might that cost extra? Scratches to the metal and bracelet? I've got the blue bezel (on face), can chips to the paint be resolved? Hoping the movement will be cleaned and calibrated so as to not lose minutes so quickly, yea? Any suggestions as to specific directions/requests (I think linguistic specificity and correct terminology may be key)?

Apologies for the 'newbie' nature of my questions, just looking for solid guidance. Given all the above is it better (or can I even) send back directly to CH? Not concerned about time for a quality service and I'll only balk at cost if it approaches >50% the original price. Any and all insight is greatly appreciated! Thanks in advance


----------



## Southpawp (Jun 10, 2016)

Perhaps a pic will help regarding the bezel damage...


----------



## Keith Hauser (Feb 6, 2014)

Has anyone had any experience sending a vintage Oris to The Watchmaker? I have a vintage Chronoris that i would like to have service but I'm weary because of all of the mixed reviews dealing with late model watches.


----------



## craigmorin4555 (Mar 2, 2016)

I have had great experiences with Dave I first visited him to drop off my submariner which I broke the crown clean off working on a ford.
at the the time not much of a WUS but I see this Ball Engineer and wham I got something to wear while the rolex is out.Ball was great till I scratched the numbers off the bezel so back to the watchmaker.
While getting written up I realize I have nothing to wear for the ride home, wham I am now the proud owner of a Mido Multifort.So by this time I am a full blown addict I see the announcement for the Great Barrier Reef LEII Dave got me one and love it.i am now really into Oris and he is rebuilding an Day Date TT1 for me hope to have sometime in August will post pics but as far as service goes he is top notch.

Apologize for the run on sentences and syntax errors just a lumber salesman

Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## amstel78 (Dec 17, 2017)

Southpawp said:


> Perhaps a pic will help regarding the bezel damage...


Sorry to revive an old thread but have to send my Mark Webber SE Oris to The Watchmaker for repairs soon. I believe one of the internal seals failed as the glass now fogs up internally when going from cold to warm/humid climates.

Were they ever able to repair the bezel to like new condition?

Also, has anyone ever sent an Omega to them for a full service? I have a Michael Schumacher SE Speedmaster that had its chronograph second hand fall off completely. There's some bezel damage as well, and according to the internet, a full service is around $750 to get the watch in like-new condition.


----------



## DucatiRdr (Mar 25, 2012)

I haven't had those repairs done, but I will go out on a limb to say that if they can't do it, the project likely can't be done. Straight shooters over there.


----------



## amstel78 (Dec 17, 2017)

DucatiRdr said:


> I haven't had those repairs done, but I will go out on a limb to say that if they can't do it, the project likely can't be done. Straight shooters over there.


So The Watchmakers are trained in repairing Omega watches as well? I guess I'll just have to give them a call tomorrow.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## DucatiRdr (Mar 25, 2012)

amstel78 said:


> So The Watchmakers are trained in repairing Omega watches as well? I guess I'll just have to give them a call tomorrow.


Last time I was in the owner had an Omega on his wrist. I think that's a good sign, but a call isn't a bad idea.


----------



## amstel78 (Dec 17, 2017)

Called them yesterday. Starting price for a full service on an Oris chronograph is $450 if memory serves. The girl I spoke too said that they do indeed repair Omega watches also, but may end up costing more than just sending it to Omega to begin with as they have to source the parts externally. 

So that being said, the Oris will go to The Watchmakers and my Omega will go back to Omega. 

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## DucatiRdr (Mar 25, 2012)

amstel78 said:


> Called them yesterday. Starting price for a full service on an Oris chronograph is $450 if memory serves. The girl I spoke too said that they do indeed repair Omega watches also, but may end up costing more than just sending it to Omega to begin with as they have to source the parts externally.


I tend to trust people who turn work away like that. Your benefit > his opportunity = honesty.

Another A+ for The Watchmaker


----------

